# I slept on it and it quit snowing



## skywalker (Nov 15, 2009)

yep. i was all set to purchase a bobcat 3400 delux diesel utv and a Boss 6 6 to to dress her up, nothing down through Sheffield Financial 1.9% for 4 years ( just about 16000 or 17000 for a golfcart on steriods with a v blade). Only thing was that Boss and or Bobcat didnt have their act together and i cant ( to my knowledge put that Boss on that Unit). I like the Kubota utv ( a few more thousand) and if it kept snowing was going with the Kubota.


Anyhow, that was yesterday, and ive slept on it, and glad i did. My business partner thinks im nuts(whats new). We have a New Holland ls180 Cab and heat, and i just found out Kage is offering 25% off, im thinking of going that route and putting that nice pro tec push box in the corner. 


If i do this, im going to want to upgrade the old girl (the Ls 180, 1999 with 4500 hrs, shes done her time)

Im thinking bobcat, any thoughts and what number am i looking for, rubber tires, cab and heat, 


thanks


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

put Vplow on that NH 180


----------



## ALC-GregH (Nov 26, 2008)

Sounds like you just want to blow money.


----------

